# raw feeders: digestive enzyme?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I regularly use probiotics and near regularly use digestive enzymes. I see no difference in my dogs whether or not I use
The digestive enzymes but I have a whole bunch that I bought once and figure 'why not'.

The digestive enzyme that I use is Prozyme.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fonzie's Mom I am feeding Aunt Jeni to Swizzle. I noticed his stools seemed a little hard so I just add a little chicken gizzard or heart and that seems to help things move along. Probiotics are suppose to support the good bacteria right? What do digestive enzymes do - do they help break down the food? I have started giving Swizzle a little yogurt. Do you think he should be taking supplements? He is not having any issues. I do hope we will be reading about a pit in poo soon.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I regularly add probiotics to my dog's food; sometimes I add plain yogurt if I have that in the fridge. As I was doing my research for my future schnauzer puppy, I read that digestive enzymes can help preventing pancreatitis. So I got this Pet Digestive Enzymes for Optimal Digestive Health and try it on Nickel.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks guys, what effects have you seenwith the enzymes? does it relieve constipation?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel rarely suffers from constipation so …. I can't really tell if it's the enzymes or the probiotics (or neither, or both) is helping. I know for sure that pumpkin helps relieving constipation though.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks all, I ordered some and will try for raven and fozzie and report back.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> thanks guys, what effects have you seenwith the enzymes? does it relieve constipation?


TBH I've seen no effects from digestive enzymes that are noticeable. I have seen positive effects from probiotics including reduced tear staining, and less digestive discomfort such as gas. I currently use FortiFlora and have had good results with Proviable in the past.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I always used Prozyme with Jake's food, since he was prone to tummy upsets, etc., and I didn't see much difference really, but I know it helps him get the must nutrition out of his food, too, so always added.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I use a tsp of Probiotic yogurt and a tablespoon of pumpkin for every evening meal. I used the pumpkin because of loose stools to begin with, but everything is good now, so I just carried it on. Russell is 100 % prey model raw fed, if this helps


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> The primal I have Fozzie on seems to really constipate him so I've been wondering if that could help him as well.


It sounds like you need to add boneless meat to Fozzie's diet. Constipation is the result if too much bone in a raw diet. Pre-Madee like Primal are known for being heavy in the bone content so this does not surprise me. Add some heart or really any boneless meat in small amounts. Some frozen green tripe would be good. Start out slowly to avoid loose stool. Add until you are happy with his stool.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

my vet was very supportive of the digestive enzyme and said it can help Fozz a lot. In fact. she said she's seen 5 black mini poodles with irritable bowel disorder. But it doesn't LOOK so far like Fozzie has IBD since he almost never has diarrhea or vomiting. Her current hypothesis is malabsorption of food, since he is underweight (and eating 8oz of primal a day, which is what Schnauzerpoodle feeds 20-lb Nickel.) Fozzie is 14.1 pounds. This can be caused by a number of things but what I'm doing now is actually the right first step. 

She was also quite supportive of the wheat bread/brown rice addition to the food and saw no harm in keeping it up. 

Fozzie's stools have improved remarkably on the wheat bread (the rice was umm...let's say less digestible) so I would recommend that in a pinch if one doesn't have pumpkin and is seeing constipation. She said I was also free to keep feeding a couple scrambled eggs per week to try and put weight on him. 

I am still seeing him eat grass and wood chips though, so we'll see how this works. She wants to see him again in six months to see if he may need further adjustment to his diet.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

oh, and one more thing....I am wondering since he still so underweight, that would explain why the guy might just feel his life is ending if you take a food source away from him. poor guy may have literally felt starving.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

FozziesMom:
Please see my post in your Poodle Health thread. I'm wondering if your vet tested Fozzie for Celiac Disease? (I went into detail in my other post so I won't repeat it all here).


----------

